# cutting corners



## angel

¿Cómo puedo decir en español, la expresión "cutting corners"?

*Doing wrong, cheating, cutting corners and the like will usually damage the business. *


----------



## ceirun

Hola. En el diccionario de WR dice:

_figurado_* to cut corners,* reducir tiempo y/o costes, atajar


----------



## Badcell

¡Hola! Sólo se me ocurre "recortar gastos", pero no sé si tiene el mismo sentido peyorativo que parece tener "cut corners" en tu frase. ¡Saludos!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Creo que "escatimar costes" es lo que mejor conserva el significado original. ¿Qué opináis?

Saludos.


----------



## Gringosimo

En inglés "cutting corners" significa una cosa mala.  Tiene el sentido de reducir tiempo y/o coste pero en perjuicio del trabajo.  
Las traduciones que han dado, aunque son precisas, tienen sentido bueno.

Saludes.


----------



## rayb

"Cutting corners" has also the following meanings, whose respectives translations would be IMO:


* taking a shorter route: "tomando un atajo"

* taking a quicker route: "tomando una vía rápida"

* selected sites where to buy on the Net: "dónde comprar"

* breaking the rules: "no respetando las reglas"

* widening the angle of a 90º corner: "redondeando las esquinas"

* cutting the edges of a paper or a drawing: "recortando los bordes de una hoja o un dibujo "


----------



## Gringosimo

Perm*í*teme unas corre*cc*iones y por favor corrij*a*n mi español. 



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> "Cutting corners" has also the following meanings, whose respectives translations would be IMO:
> 
> 
> * taking a shorter route: "tomando un atajo"
> "taking a short cut" sera el modo coloquial de decir esta frase.  Cuando era chico montando mi bicicleta y iva a boltiar una esquina rapidamente...."I would take a short cut by cutting the corner."  Podra desir and tenso pasado tambien "When I was a kid I used to take short cuts by cutting corners". Pero es un contexto muy specifico y no significa lo mismo de el contexto ariba.
> 
> * taking a quicker route: "tomando una vía rápida"
> "taking the quick way"
> 
> * selected sites where to buy on the Net: "dónde comprar"
> no entiendo el uso en este contexto.
> 
> * breaking the rules: "no respetando las reglas"
> Este podra ser lo mismo que yo dije.  Si ases un trabajo de muy mala calidad para salvar en el cuesto sera un desrespeto de las reglas, no?  De todos modos, se me hase que tiene el mismo sentido.
> 
> * widening the angle of a 90º corner: "redondeando las esquinas"
> se usara "Open the angle" o "Close the angle".  Nunca lo a escuchado en un contexto como este.
> 
> * cutting the edges of a paper or a drawing: "recortando los bordes de una hoja o un dibujo "
> Esta es una traducion literal que no tiene nada que ver con el frase coloquial pero si es una traducion precisa.


----------



## cubaMania

rayb said:
			
		

> "Cutting corners" has also the following meanings, whose respectives translations would be IMO:
> * taking a shorter route: "tomando un atajo"
> * taking a quicker route: "tomando una vía rápida"
> * selected sites where to buy on the Net: "dónde comprar"
> * breaking the rules: "no respetando las reglas"
> * widening the angle of a 90º corner: "redondeando las esquinas"
> * cutting the edges of a paper or a drawing: "recortando los bordes de una hoja o un dibujo "


 
Para evitar confusión, quiero decir que para mí, *cutting corners* no expresa adecuadamente ninguna de esas seis frases.


----------



## lauranazario

Del Harper Collins Unabridged Spanish Dictionary:

to cut corners = *(idiom) atajar; (=save money, effort, etc.) ahorrar dinero, trabajo, etc.*

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Gringosimo

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Creo que "escatimar costes" es lo que mejor conserva el significado original. ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Perdone que cuando lei esta la primera vez la lei mal.  Cuando la lei otra vez vi que no entendi la palabra "*escatimar*".  La busque en el dicionario y se me hase que es perfecta la traducion y se mantiene el sentido como se usa en ingles.

Se me hase rarro que la definicion que tiene en el diconario (la que puso Lauranazario) no vale porque asi no se usa en los Estados Unidos.  Aca este frase tiene sentido negativo siempre.


----------



## lauranazario

Gringosimo,
¡Pero es  que "atajar" también tiene connotaciones negativas en algunas ocasiones!

Juan Pérez fue acusado de atajar fondos en la contrucción del proyecto = Juan Pérez was accused of cutting corners on the construction project.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Gringosimo

Perdon.   Sin contexto en el dicionario no entendi eso.


----------



## lauranazario

No hay problema... para eso estamos todos nosotros aquí --para ayudarnos a entender los matices del idioma. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## rayb

Gringosimo said:
			
		

> Perm*í*teme *alg*unas correciones y por favor corrige mi español.


 
You are welcome for your corrections (we are hire to learn).

Quote:


* taking a shorter route: "tomando un atajo"
"taking a short cut" ser*á* el modo coloquial de d*ec*ir este frase. Cuando era chico montando mi bicicleta *solía doblar* una esquina r*á*pidamente...."I would take a short cut by cutting the corner." Podría decirlo en tiempo pasado tambi*é*n "When I was a kid I used to take short cuts by cutting corners". Pero es un contexto muy specifico y no significa lo mismo *en* el contexto *citado*.
The context I mentioned is the following: "students at the college campus usually don't take the official path paved for them, but they forge their own pedestrian routes, cutting corners. Currenly, pedestrian routes are shorter, but not necessarely. The trail patterns of student's pedestrian routes at a college campus have been studied matematically. It`s now felt that "cuttinng corners" reflects a social behaviour not only spacial but also social, and aso not onlt of college students. In Spanish, when someone looks for the shorter path, I would say: "Irse por el atajo". In a larger context, Iwould say: "No irse por los caminos establecidos" 

* taking a quicker route: "tomando una vía rápida"
"taking the quick way". "To take a fast track maybe used too, but definitely "to cut corners is used also, as you just mentioned before. 

* selected sites where to buy on the Net: "dónde comprar"
no entiendo el uso en este contexto. In several web sites, links to recommended sites for buying are calles "Cutting Corners"

* breaking the rules: "no respetando las reglas"
Esto podr*í*a ser lo mismo que yo dije. Si *hac*es un trabajo de muy mala calidad para *bajar los costos* *sería no respetar* las reglas, no? De todos modos, se me ha*c*e que tiene el mismo sentido. Es parecido, pero no igual. Uno puede bajar la calidad y los costos, aun sin incumplir ninguna regla. Además, uno puede incumplir otras reglas no relacionadas con la calidad. como laborales, de inmigración de seguridad, etc.

* widening the angle of a 90º corner: "redondeando las esquinas"
se usa "Open the angle" o "Close the angle". Nunca lo *he* escuchado en un contexto como *é*ste. Tenes razón, debi haber dicho "opening the angle of a 90º corner Sí, se usa en el contexto del diseño de una ciclo vía. 

* cutting the edges of a paper or a drawing: "recortando los bordes de una hoja o un dibujo "
Esta es una traducion literal que no tiene nada que ver con *un*a frase coloquial, pero s*í *es una traduci*ó*n precisa. However "cutting corners" is used currently in English as the generic name for geometrical excercises for kids.



Saludos


----------



## rayb

cubaMania said:
			
		

> Para evitar confusión, quiero decir que para mí, *cutting corners* no expresa adecuadamente ninguna de esas seis frases.


 
Lo siento, busca e Google y verás como "cutting corners" se usa en esos y muchos sentidos más. Te agrego una:

"cutting corners with mi bike" = "doblando las esquinas en ángulo cerrado, en mi bicicleta"

Saludos


----------



## Gringosimo

Gracias Rayb para las correciones!   Una pregunta, que es "solía" ?


----------



## rayb

Gringosimo said:
			
		

> Gracias Rayb para las correciones!  Una pregunta, qu*é* es "solía" ?


 
Solía es del verbo soler. En esta acepción "solía" = "tenía la costumbre de..."

Saludos


----------



## Sca

Down Under, 'cut the corner', como Gringósimo dice en USA, es siempre negativa. Se usa para decir cheat sin decirlo. Creo que la entidad a que se hace referencia usa la ley sólo en las partes que le conviene; en el resto, 'cuts the corners'.


----------



## rayb

Sca said:
			
		

> Down Under, 'cut the corner', como Gringósimo dice en USA, es siempre negativa. Se usa para decir cheat sin decirlo. Creo que la entidad a que se hace referencia usa la ley sólo en las partes que le conviene; en el resto, 'cuts the corners'.


 
Es obvio que este contexto (*Doing wrong, cheating, cutting corners and the like will usually damage the business)* "cut the corner" es siempre negativo. Pero en otros contextos "cut the corner no tiene necesariamente una connotación negativa". De hecho la siguiente búsqueda en Google muestra numerosas referencias, que difícilmente podrían ser catalugadas de negativas:

http://www.google.cl/search?hl=es&q=%22cut+the+corner%22&btnG=B%C3%BAsqueda+en+Google&meta=


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Gringosimo said:
			
		

> En ingles "cutting corners" significa una cosa mala.  Tiene el sentido de reducir tiempo y/o coste pero a el perjuicio de el trabajo.  Las traduciones que han dado, aunque son precisas, tienen sentido bueno.
> 
> Saludes.



Si se quiere dar un sentido negativo, entonces sigo defendiendo "escatimar costes".

Saludos.


----------



## Gringosimo

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Si se quiere dar un sentido negativo, entonces sigo defendiendo "escatimar costes".
> 
> Saludos.


 
De aquerdo con LadyBlakeney.  Creo que esta es la mejor traducion porque mantiene el sentido original.

Lo penze anoche y aunque "atajo" se puede usar y puede tener el sentido negativo "atajo" es mas como "short cut" que tambien puede tener sentido negativo o positivo dependiendo en como lo usa.  Pero como LadyBlankeney dijo, "escatimar" que se traduce a ingles como "skimp" y tiene el sentido negativo similar a "cutting corners". So, al fin, opino que "cutting corners" es el modo coloquial de decir "skimp".

Rayb, veo como lo usaste en contexto pero no se usa en conversacion asi en los estados unidos.  Pero muchas gracias para las correciones.  Toda via necesito mucha ayuda, especialmente con como se usan los acentos!


----------



## rayb

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Si se quiere dar un sentido negativo, entonces sigo defendiendo "escatimar costes".
> 
> Saludos.


 
En ese contexto, yo preferría: "recortando costos" (o costes)


----------



## latingem

hola! cutting corners vendría siendo "tomar atajos". espero que esto te pueda ayudar! saludos, latingem


----------



## LadyBlakeney

rayb said:
			
		

> En ese contexto, yo preferría: "recortando costos" (o costes)



Lo que ocurre es que "recortar costes" tiene un sentido positivo, pero si dichos recortes afectan negativamente al producto, servicio, o ponen en peligro el futuro de un negocio, convendría utilizar otra expresión que lleve implícita la connotación negativa.

Si lo he entendido bien, dicha connotación existe en "cutting corners", de ahí mi propuesta, "escatimar gastos".

¿Lo he entendido bien?

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## rayb

Gringosimo said:
			
		

> De aquerdo con LadyBlakeney. Creo que esta es la mejor traducion porque mantiene el sentido original.
> 
> Lo penze anoche y aunque "atajo" se puede usar y puede tener el sentido negativo "atajo" es mas como "short cut" que tambien puede tener sentido negativo o positivo dependiendo en como lo usa. Pero como LadyBlankeney dijo, "escatimar" que se traduce a ingles como "skimp" y tiene el sentido negativo similar a "cutting corners". So, al fin, opino que "cutting corners" es el modo coloquial de decir "skimp".
> 
> Rayb, veo como lo usaste en contexto pero no se usa en conversacion asi en los estados unidos. Pero muchas gracias para las correciones. Toda via necesito mucha ayuda, especialmente con como se usan los acentos!


 
Lo que ocurre es que la expreción "no escatimar en gastos" se utiliza profusamente enl sentido de no fijarse en lo que uno gasta en una determinada actividad. A tal punto que, la primera reacción a la expresión "escatimar los costos", dicha en positivo, no es de un llamado a ahorrar, a restringir costos hasta que duela. Campañas de este tipo son habituales en las empresas e instituciones y, aunque son positivas para quien las ordena, no lo son las más de las veces para quienes las experimentan: despidos, bajas de salarios, pérdidads de beneficios, disminución de la calidad de los productos y de la atención de los clientes. Por lo mismo, en ese contexto, yo no utilizaría una expresión como "escatimar los costos", que aunque correcta en su significado resulta ambigüa en su percepción.

Con todo, no me voy a "cortar las venas" a favor de "recortar los costos", ni del nivel siguiente: "podar los costos". Sólo me permito, entregarte elementos de juicio qque, de seguro, tu sabrás contextualizar.

Saludos.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Según el Diccionario de la lengua española:

*escatimar.* 
  1. tr. Cercenar, disminuir, escasear lo que se ha de dar o hacer, acortándolo todo lo posible.  
 2. tr. p. us. Viciar, adulterar y depravar el sentido de las palabras y de los escritos, torciéndolos e interpretándolos maliciosamente. 
 3. tr. ant. Reconocer, rastrear y mirar con cuidado. 

Me parecen muy razonables tus "elementos de juicio" y, en general, estoy de acuerdo con tu apreciación de los "recortes de gastos" y su efecto sobre los trabajadores; sin embargo, aquí no estamos analizando el concepto y sus bondades y maldades, sino que estamos traduciendo de un idioma a otro, tratando de conservar en la medida de lo posible el significado del término original.

Siendo así, si no he entendido mal la expresión "cutting corners", ésta significa recortar costes de manera inapropiada, forzando la situación. En este sentido, sigo pensando que "escatimar costes" no da pie a confusión, ya que el verbo "escatimar", al menos en España, siempre transmite la idea de que se está dando menos de lo necesario (gastando menos de lo necesario).

Por supuesto, todos y todas estáis en vuestro derecho de discrepar conmigo, para eso estamos aquí, para aprender unos de otros.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Gringosimo

Caramba! Eso me toco un esfuerso leer lo! jeje. Creo que entiendo lo que dices pero no estoy seguro. Esto es lo que entiendo..."no escatimar en gastos" es lo mismo que dicir an ingles "spare no expense" y se usa tanto en español que si se usa la misma palabra, "escatimar", que se entiende el reverso.

Si eso es el caso entoses estoy de aquerdo.



> Con todo, no me voy a "cortar las venas" a favor de "recortar los costos", ni del nivel siguiente: "podar los costos". Sólo me permito, entregarte elementos de juicio qque, de seguro, tu sabrás contextualizar.


 
No estoy seguro que entendi esta parte bien...como lo entiendo es que tu no recortara los costos al punto que te duele? Deveras, es verdad que nadie gustara haser eso si lo entendi bien.

El modo yo usara este frase en ingles sera asi...

Cuando era chico mi familia no tenia mucho y mi mama (escatimava los questos?) por modo de comprar comidas mas baratas.

When I was a child my family didn't have much and to save money my mother cut corners on groceries by buying cheaper foods.

Se usara "atajar" asi? Esto no se pero escatimar se me ase propio.


----------



## rayb

Gringosimo[b said:
			
		

> ]¡[/b]Caramba! Eso me to*m*o esfuer*z*o leer*lo. *jeje. Creo que entiendo lo que dices*,* pero no estoy seguro. Esto es lo que entiendo..."no escatimar en gastos" es lo mismo que dicir *e*n ingles "spare no expense", *dado* que *se utiliza* tanto en español que si se *emplea* la misma *expresión sin negación*, "escatimar *los gastos", puede entenderse al revés*.
> 
> Si es*te* es el caso ento*nc*es estoy de aquerdo.
> 
> No estoy seguro de *haber entendido bien* esta parte...como lo entiendo es que tu no recorta*rías* los costos *hasta que te duela* De veras, es verdad que *a *nadie *le* gusta ha*c*er. *E*so s*í *lo entend*í* bien.
> 
> *No, no era esa mi idea. Lo que dije es que yo, "no me cortaría las venas" ("no haría de este punto una cuestión de vida o muerte") por defender mi propuesta de utilizar "recortar los costos"*
> 
> *De* modo *que* yo *expresaría* est*a* frase as*í*...
> 
> Cuando *yo* era chico mi familia no tenia mucho y mi mama *para ahorrar *escatima*b*a *(recortaba)* los *gastos en abarrotes, *comprando *alimentos* mas baratos.
> 
> When I was a child my family didn't have much and to save money my mother cut corners on groceries by buying cheaper foods.
> 
> *¿*Se usa "atajar" *aquí*? *No lo sé,* pero escatimar se me *hac*e propio.
> 
> *No, "atajar" no corresponde*.


 
Saludos,

Rayb


----------



## rayb

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Según el Diccionario de la lengua española:
> 
> *escatimar.*
> 1. tr. Cercenar, disminuir, escasear lo que se ha de dar o hacer, acortándolo todo lo posible.
> 2. tr. p. us. Viciar, adulterar y depravar el sentido de las palabras y de los escritos, torciéndolos e interpretándolos maliciosamente.
> 3. tr. ant. Reconocer, rastrear y mirar con cuidado.
> 
> Me parecen muy razonables tus "elementos de juicio" y, en general, estoy de acuerdo con tu apreciación de los "recortes de gastos" y su efecto sobre los trabajadores; sin embargo, aquí no estamos analizando el concepto y sus bondades y maldades, sino que estamos traduciendo de un idioma a otro, tratando de conservar en la medida de lo posible el significado del término original.
> 
> Siendo así, si no he entendido mal la expresión "cutting corners", ésta significa recortar costes de manera inapropiada, forzando la situación. En este sentido, sigo pensando que "escatimar costes" no da pie a confusión, ya que el verbo "escatimar", al menos en España, siempre transmite la idea de que se está dando menos de lo necesario (gastando menos de lo necesario).
> 
> Por supuesto, todos y todas estáis en vuestro derecho de discrepar conmigo, para eso estamos aquí, para aprender unos de otros.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


 
Es puramente psicológico. Quizás a mí, el X Mandamento me dejó marcado.

Saludos igualmente cordiales


----------



## Gringosimo

Ya entiendo.  Gracias para los correciones otra vez.  Creo que duro mucho aprender a usar los acentos pero gracias lo mismo.  No se como se utilizan en otroz paises pero las computadras aca se necesita usar varios botones para sacar una letra con acento y todavia no estoy comfortable con eso.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

rayb said:
			
		

> Es puramente psicológico. Quizás a mí, el X Mandamento me dejó marcado.
> 
> Saludos igualmente cordiales



Sentimiento que te honra, Ray. Ya comenté que estoy de acuerdo contigo sobre el aspecto moral/social del tema. De hecho, se perfila en mi horizonte uno de esos "recortes". Que Dios nos pille confesados...

Saludos.


----------



## Sofitamor

rayb said:


> You are welcome for your corrections (we are hire to learn).
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> * taking a shorter route: "tomando un atajo"
> "taking a short cut" ser*á* el modo coloquial de d*ec*ir este frase. Cuando era chico montando mi bicicleta *solía doblar* una esquina r*á*pidamente...."I would take a short cut by cutting the corner." Podría decirlo en tiempo pasado tambi*é*n "When I was a kid I used to take short cuts by cutting corners". Pero es un contexto muy specifico y no significa lo mismo *en* el contexto *citado*.
> The context I mentioned is the following: "students at the college campus usually don't take the official path paved for them, but they forge their own pedestrian routes, cutting corners. Currenly, pedestrian routes are shorter, but not necessarely. The trail patterns of student's pedestrian routes at a college campus have been studied matematically. It`s now felt that "cuttinng corners" reflects a social behaviour not only spacial but also social, and aso not onlt of college students. In Spanish, when someone looks for the shorter path, I would say: "Irse por el atajo". In a larger context, Iwould say: "No irse por los caminos establecidos"
> 
> * taking a quicker route: "tomando una vía rápida"
> "taking the quick way". "To take a fast track maybe used too, but definitely "to cut corners is used also, as you just mentioned before.
> 
> * selected sites where to buy on the Net: "dónde comprar"
> no entiendo el uso en este contexto. In several web sites, links to recommended sites for buying are calles "Cutting Corners"
> 
> * breaking the rules: "no respetando las reglas"
> Esto podr*í*a ser lo mismo que yo dije. Si *hac*es un trabajo de muy mala calidad para *bajar los costos* *sería no respetar* las reglas, no? De todos modos, se me ha*c*e que tiene el mismo sentido. Es parecido, pero no igual. Uno puede bajar la calidad y los costos, aun sin incumplir ninguna regla. Además, uno puede incumplir otras reglas no relacionadas con la calidad. como laborales, de inmigración de seguridad, etc.
> 
> * widening the angle of a 90º corner: "redondeando las esquinas"
> se usa "Open the angle" o "Close the angle". Nunca lo *he* escuchado en un contexto como *é*ste. Tenes razón, debi haber dicho "opening the angle of a 90º corner Sí, se usa en el contexto del diseño de una ciclo vía.
> 
> * cutting the edges of a paper or a drawing: "recortando los bordes de una hoja o un dibujo "
> Esta es una traducion literal que no tiene nada que ver con *un*a frase coloquial, pero s*í *es una traduci*ó*n precisa. However "cutting corners" is used currently in English as the generic name for geometrical excercises for kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¡Gracias!!


----------

